#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-10-31
<Obsidian1723> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/sys/2675495679.html <-- local and for sale.
<tonyyarusso> too deep :(
<Obsidian1723> To deep?
<tonyyarusso> for my rack
<Obsidian1723> standard rack server
<Obsidian1723> ah
<tonyyarusso> mine's 16" deep
<Obsidian1723> ah. mine is like 4 feet deep. I custom built a server close under the stairs
<Obsidian1723> http://www.youtube.com/user/RoadieRon?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/eAD0EdQmVgg
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-11-01
 * h00k pokes tonyyarusso and sparklehistory 
<sparklehistory> Yes, h00k?
<h00k> sparklehistory: just trying to wake up Ubuntu MN!
<sparklehistory> Apparently everyone is out causing mayhem on Halloween
<h00k> Oh, that's right
<h00k> I keep forgetting Halloween is tonight
<sparklehistory> Yup, or so the plethora of FB pics of oddly dressed people suggests
<sparklehistory> h00k: So what's up with you lately?  Doing anything fun?
<h00k> sparklehistory: lots of fun!
<h00k> sparklehistory: work, studying for VCP, playing with my Arduino
<h00k> I'm trying to make some plan for christmas lights
<h00k> some synch'd show
<sparklehistory> That sounds cool, the light displays that have some sort of movement and scenes are always fun.
<sparklehistory> You guys are in your own house now, right?
<tonyyarusso> h00k: Internet-controllable Christmas lights?
<tonyyarusso> sparklehistory: No - they're squatting.
<h00k> sparklehistory: we're housesitting
<h00k> sparklehistory: Not internet controllable, but maybe  light-sound dealio with my Arduino
<sparklehistory> h00k: Ah, okay.  So you have somewhere to put said Christmas lights.  And I think Internet controllable Christmas lights with a streaming webcam would be awesome.
<tonyyarusso> h00k: Internet-controllable or it doesn't count.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: NO U
<h00k> Also, I have Frontier for internet. You think that's reliable?
<tonyyarusso> well, no, but oh well
<tonyyarusso> Clearly you need to buy a dial-back modem system for it.
<h00k> or just get an ethershield
<h00k> do some static natting
<h00k> and done.
<Takyoji> tonyyarusso: No, each bulb has to be IPv6 accessible and controllable, or it doesn't count.
<tonyyarusso> haha, yes!
 * h00k sighs
<h00k> I don't have *that* much free time.
<Takyoji> Anyway, for the curious; the Penumbra series and Amnesia: The Dark Descent are only $5 each today; all cross-platform: http://www.penumbragame.com/buy.php
<Takyoji> http://www.amnesiagame.com/#buy
<Takyoji> Gogogo
<tonyyarusso> h00k: Make Brittany do all of your other tasks until you have your Christmas lights ready.  Problem solved.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: sure, she can take a VCP test!
<tonyyarusso> Yep!
<tonyyarusso> It's not like you were gonna pass anyway.
<h00k> dohoho
<h00k> that's why I've rescheduled twice.
<h00k> apparently it's one of the hardest tests.
<h00k> says some guy that I know who'se uber-certified
<Takyoji> What cert are we talking of? :P
<Takyoji> VMWare Certified Professional?
<sparklehistory> h00k: Don't listen to tonyyarusso, that does not sound like a good way to start of a marriage :P
<h00k> Takyoji: yes, that one.
<h00k> sparklehistory: no worries :) I know.
<Takyoji> Gah, Unity, I want to kill you.
<Takyoji> Trying to play a fullscreen game and it overlaps
<Takyoji> it also overlaps my screensaver
<sparklehistory> h00k: Just generally doing to opposite of his relationship advice is probably the way to go...
<tonyyarusso> h00k: Listen to sparklehistory - it's all true!
 * tonyyarusso giggles
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: Aren't you clever :P
<h00k> I hear tonyyarusso will be using an iPhone, too. I won't follow that advice.
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, not sure how that happened.
<h00k> :(
<Takyoji> Gah, even the whole sidebar stays open and overlapped
<Takyoji> FFUUUUUUU
<tonyyarusso> I don't think I can really complain about getting a brand new phone though, huh?
<Takyoji> MUST. KILL. CANONICAL.
<tonyyarusso> just use Gnome3 instead
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: Probably not, especially such a cool one
<Takyoji> anyway I find it interesting for Canonical allegedly to bring some variant of Ubuntu or similar to smartphones; because in all honesty, there isn't enough competition/choices.
<Takyoji> Since Symbian is kind of gone to my understand now, and HP has bastardized WebOS (which I have)
<h00k> tonyyarusso: it's an iPhone.
<h00k> standards, man. Standards.
<h00k> lol @ get a PC with Windows/iTunes to use it.
<tonyyarusso> h00k: Uh, my standards are "makes phone calls".  I have a dumb phone.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: also, 'use computers' or 'surf internet' but you use Linux!
<Takyoji> my standards are 'able to write own applications, do wifi packet injection, etc' :P
<tonyyarusso> Apparently the 4S doesn't require a PC to set up.
<h00k> progress!
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: Couldn't you just set it up at work anyways
<tonyyarusso> It seems like most of the Android phones still have some annoying issues buried in them too.
<tonyyarusso> sparklehistory: of course
<tonyyarusso> with ze brand new Lion MacBook Pro.
<tonyyarusso> that supposedly might be ready tomorrow, maybe
<h00k> oi. tonyyarusso is converting :(
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: All right, now you're just showing off :P
<h00k> all hope is lost, etc, etc.
<tonyyarusso> h00k: don't worry - it'll dual-boot Ubuntu :)
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: So you're only semi-converting then
<tonyyarusso> I'm not converting anything - none of my gear is changing.
<h00k> sure, sure...
<h00k> not yet, anyway.
<tonyyarusso> Um, I've had two other jobs where I had Macs at work, and I'm still here.
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: Yeah, but neither one of them gave you an iPhone
#ubuntu-us-mn 2013-10-28
<mathomastech> Norlug Revival is underway. Checkout our Meetup and G+ community
<mathomastech> Norlug G+ Community: https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/110053504606231417660
<mathomastech> Norlug Meetup Profile: http://www.meetup.com/NORLUG-CHC/
#ubuntu-us-mn 2013-10-29
<hackfu> Hello and good morning.
<mathomastech_> Good morning hackfu!
<hackfu> How are you mathomastech?
<mathomastech> I'm doing really well. Busy as always.
<mathomastech> How about yourself?
<hackfu> I just got to Minnesota.
<hackfu> My wife's mother passed away last month and we inherited her Lake Minnetonka estate
<hackfu> We are staying here for few days and eventually we plan to lease it.
<mathomastech> hackfu: Sorry to hear that. Though I saw you saying the same thing for an estate in Michigan on their channel yesterday. She must have had a lot of estates.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2014-11-02
<mthx> Hey, just FYI, the www.ubuntu-minnesota.org website has been non-existant now for a few months at least. Do you guys need someone to get it up and running again?
